# Almost there:)



## drizzt (Feb 2, 2008)

_Zoolea sp. _subimago female












subimago male











_Humbertiella ceylonica_, subimago
















Shot by Sigma 17-70/2.8-4.5.

Great lens in good price.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a theopompa that looks just like _ceylonica_, subimago! Oh beautiful pics btw!


----------



## joossa (Feb 4, 2008)

Your Zoolea are amazing! Great pictures!


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 4, 2008)

i would love to have both them species..when will u have ooths for sale?


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 4, 2008)

Purty... :blink:


----------



## drizzt (Feb 8, 2008)

At last


----------

